# Jumping



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow is 11 months and we STILL can't get her to quit jumping And at 70lbs this is becoming a bigger issue. It's the worst when we get home or when people come over, she is just SO excited. But she occasionally jumps at us when we've been home, just to get our attention.

We've tried pretty much every trick/method I've heard about :
- Knee to the chest - She thought we were playing and jumped more
- Knee to the chest, but keep doing it and walking at the dog - Again she thought it was a fun game
- Turn around/ignore - She just keeps jumping against your back, and grabs your clothes because your ignoring her
- Putting her on a leash - This one works when people come over, but it would be hard to do for when we get home or for her random jumping.
- Giving her commands so she's focusing on "doing" something instead of just being told not to do something - She'll sit when we tell her to, but only for a split second than she's back to jumping. And if she's excited about us getting home or new people she won't stay if we tell her to 
- My husband tried growling at her - made no difference
-Grabbing her paws, holding them until she's struggling to get down, than pushing her away - She won't struggle to get down! I could hold her paws in the air all day and she'd be happy
-Pushing her away/throwing her to the ground - she thinks your playing and jumps more

I'm pretty much alone in trying to stop this behavior as well, which makes it harder

My mom says "I know it's bad and she shouldn't jump, but it makes me happy that she's SOOOO excited to see me, so I couldn't yell at her for it"

My dad says "But it's so much easier to pet her while she's all the way up here, this way I don't have to bend over!"

And my Husband plays with her and has her jumping while they're playing. He says but this is different, I "asked" her to jump up. but clearly she doesn't understand the difference

I'd greatly appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought we were finally getting over it at 9 months. Then tonight was kind of bad. And now you're saying at 11 months...

I just bought Tinkerbell a new prong collar for training and I put it on her tonight after trying other ways. It stopped it immediately. So I think for the next few days I am going to keep it on her in the evenings while we are sitting around. To see if it will train her not to do that.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry to say, if your family isnt on board you're screwed!


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

*11 week old does this too*

We are having this problem with our 11 week old Daisy. She's been jumping since day 1 and i'm trying the light knee to the chest move. She still doesn't stop jumping. Sorry i couldn't give you any advice but i hear this is the hardest habit to break. Goldens are just so happy to see you. We've tried using the command "Sit" when people come over but she totally ignores it and jumps anyway. Its cute at 15 lbs but won't be so much at 65-70


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If anyone in the family is rewarding the behavior with attention, it will NEVER go away and it's unfair to the dog when other people get mad at her.

If you can't train the un-trainers in your family, find an incompatible behavior that you can live with. Couple ideas:

- Have treats available at all time - even her kibble can work. When you see her coming to jump, be ready with the kibble and toss pieces on the floor, asking her to "find it". Toss at such a pace that just as she eats one and is ready to jump up, you toss down another piece.

- Sometimes you can defuse the jumping with a toy. A lot of dogs are less apt to jump when they have something in their mouth.

-Stephanie


----------



## MotrHEDx81 (Feb 20, 2007)

You could try ignoring her when you come in until she calms down. Any kind of attention she gets when she is jumping (telling her "no" or pushing her down, anything like that), she will associate jumping with getting attention/affection. Once she calms down and is sitting next to you, pet her and tell here good and all that good stuff. Just don't get her wriled up enough to where she starts jumping again. Or, when you come home and she starts jumping just walk back out the door. She should learn that when someone comes in and she jumps, the people will go away. You could also leave the leash on when company comes over and step on it while the people are coming in. Leave just enough slack that when she jumps it snaps her back down. Making sure the company ignores her until she calms down. She should probably learn, hey that doesn't feel so good and I'm not able to jump so I might as well stop.


----------

